

Why was this "Review my startup" post killed? - ehsanul
http://hackerne.ws/item?id=2102260

======
theDoug
There's no reference in that dead post to what the startup was, and no context
here (or there) for anyone to guess why it would have been removed.

Worse yet, anything said here as to why it was removed would be speculation.

~~~
ehsanul
It was xuland.com. If you want to see the text of the post, you have to turn
on showdead in your profile settings.

------
ehsanul
For the record, it was not my post, I just found it odd to see a perfectly
fine Ask HN post being killed like that.

